
Individual Freelancer VS an Agency – All You Need to Know - petergalle
https://hackernoon.com/individual-freelancer-vs-agency-all-you-need-to-know-bf24c61f5e08
======
Kazooie_Bird
Written by the founder of the incredibly pushed agency company in this
article... I'm sorry, but this is a poor and biased find.

